# Looks like oil rig fishing may be coming a little closer to FL.



## dogonenuts (May 16, 2009)

First thing I have seen Obama do that I agree with. Opened up are south of the panhandle of FL for drilling. Just saw a quick map on CNN or Fox but it was definitely a large area east of the Beer Can/Marlin/ Ram Powell line of rigs.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Not close enough for me....in a 20 foot boat. From the looks of this map it will be 30-50 miles south of the pass...if not more.....:banghead


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like it is way the F down there. Probably 80 miles or more.


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

The new area is 125 miles off the Florida coast.http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36110038/ns/business-oil_and_energy</DIV>


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

No, this is not going to happen. This is just politics to get votes. Obama has no intentions on opening any drilling.

He still hasn't done anything I agree with, and probably never will.

DON'T BE FOOLED!!!!!!

Check this out.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoPlainText>http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/apr/05/oil-drilling-head-fake/

http://www.bayoubaits.com


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *GregBR549 (4/8/2010)*No, this is not going to happen. This is just politics to get votes. Obama has no intentions on opening any drilling.
> 
> He still hasn't done anything I agree with, and probably never will.
> 
> ...


CORRECT!!!!

To my understanding that is for EXPLORATION. They will lease the areas to the oil companies and they will figure the best place to put up the platforms. Actually construction and drilling could be 15 years away if it is not blocked again by then.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree boys if the dems win in november there will be no drilling. Don't trust him or anything he says.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

All smoke and mirrors. If the government was serious about tapping our supplies why do it off shore? Yes many things can happen to FU the enviroment...and I'm by no way against offshore drilling but if we drill (which we need to) why not start in the Bakken Formation. Next step at the same time or now is to build a refinery or two. What has it been, 30 plus years since the last refinery was built? That's like driving a 1976 automobile.


----------

